

Understanding npm - rvagg
http://unpm.nodesource.com/

======
magic_beans
Very informative! Though most of the animations were missing/didn't load on
Chrome on Windows.

~~~
teh_klev
Worked ok for me on Win7 x64 Ultimate with Chrome 43.0.2357.124 m.

Could be a plugin interfering? I have Privacy Badger installed and sometimes
have to enable certain third parties I think or know I can trust before I see
some content on a page every now and again.

------
SlashmanX
> After removing all of these, we're left with 16,771 of our original 32,768
> packages that meet our criteria for "good quality modules", just a small
> fraction of our original sample.

Is a half a "small fraction"?

That's just a small nitpick though, the data and visualisations here are
pretty great. I don't think I've ever seen something like website statistics
(essentially) visualised in such a way

------
aceperry
"Sadly, it looks like this visualisation won't work on this device"

I'm on a Chromebook Pixel, running: Version 43.0.2357.125 (64-bit) Platform
6946.58.0 (Official Build) stable-channel link

------
aceperry
Funny, it works on my Chromebook Pixel, running Chrome Version 44.0.2403.52
beta (64-bit), under crouton linux of course.

------
recursive
> After removing all of these, we're left with 16,771 of our original 32,768
> packages

What, I thought you said there were 157,000 packages?

~~~
TimWolla
> Of those, here's 32,768 of npm's most downloaded packages.

It's on “Registry Growth”. Pressing next 4 times from the beginning.

~~~
recursive
Thanks, I didn't see that.

> Pressing next 4 times from the beginning.

Behold! Resource identification under glorious web 9.0

